# Interview Dress Code



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm curious what the opinions are on this forum regarding dress code for an interview. Should a plumber, who is interviewing for a mechanic/technician job dress formally ( shirt, tie, slacks )? Or is it acceptable to dress casually due to the nature of the trade?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

mccmech said:


> I'm curious what the opinions are on this forum regarding dress code for an interview. Should a plumber, who is interviewing for a mechanic/technician job dress formally ( shirt, tie, slacks )? Or is it acceptable to dress casually due to the nature of the trade?


The general interviewing rule is always dress up one level.

So I would expect dress slacks and shirt would be perfect. Tie in my opinion is overboard, especially if your not used to wearing one. Part of interviewing is comfortable confidence. If a tie makes you uncomfortable it will show and portray an uneasyness during the interview.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

mccmech said:


> I'm curious what the opinions are on this forum regarding dress code for an interview. Should a plumber, who is interviewing for a mechanic/technician job dress formally ( shirt, tie, slacks )? Or is it acceptable to dress casually due to the nature of the trade?


Hi mccmech: The best advice I can give for your question, which I have been asked many, many times is this - Always dress for the job you are interviewing for! ALWAYS. What I mean is, let's say someone is interviewing to fill an auto mechanic job, well, you certainly would not go wearing dress slacks, tie and a pair of florsheims. A nice pair of jeans or cargo's, clean shoes and shirt will work great.

If someone interviews for a plumber position, a nice pair of jeans, cargo's, or dickies pants (if you wear these, tuck your shirt in) would be suitable. Shirt to match. Always decent shoes.

Always dress for the job you are interviewing for! If you follow that tip, you or whoever will be fine. Also, do not drown yourself in cologne, do not walk in smelling like cigarette smoke, and for heavens sake-No gum in your mouth.

Good luck my friend,
Tom.
AKA- The Swedishcharm


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Wear what is comfortable. What if you were coming from work to go to the interview.

I have seen nurses interview in dress clothes and scrubs, just depends on thier schedules.

For me if I was interviewing a person, it wouldn't matter so much they way they dressed as they way they could fit into the company and the skill they had....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If I'm the one doing the interview for a prospective employee, they need to be neatly dressed in clean clothes. They will not be going to work that day, so no need to dress accordingly,(They will already be aware of this).

If I'm going to a job interview for myself. I will be wearing a tie. I don't wear a tie more than twice a year normally, but for an interview that's just how I'm going to roll...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

The person should be wearing something that shows he/ she cares about themselves. Translates the'll care about the business.
Absolutely no gentlemans club type tee's! Lol


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! You guys are so high falutin! A tie?!?! Dress clothes?? :laughing: That's hilarious! :laughing: As far as I'm concerned, a plumber doing an interview can wear anything he/she wants. Work clothes or whatever is fine. Doesn't matter. What matters is whether they can do the job.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I say show up ready to work.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I say show up ready to work.


 Without the cats


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

At least dress casual. You are there to make an impression. Fresh hair cut, fresh shave, trimmed nails, decent clothes, so on. A bit of information on the company might help. 

Do they wear uniforms, drive clean vehicles, have a good reputation for being professional? If so then definitely dress appropriate. 

If the company let's their guys work in tattered clothing, scuffy faces, dirty vehicles, then your probably alright in jeans and a nice tee shirt.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I say show up ready to work.


Good advise.
This outfit should leave a memorable impression.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Good advise.
> This outfit should leave a memorable impression.



I'm a little concerned that you have such a photo in your folder. Fess up, is that you and a "Friend" heading to a service call? :laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Good advise.
> This outfit should leave a memorable impression.


Hey, I'm sure widd could find real special positions for those two! Haha!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Indie said:


> I'm a little concerned that you have such a photo in your folder. Fess up, is that you and a "Friend" heading to a service call? :laughing:


Add about a 50lb gut and a double chin and I might look like thoses guys.:laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Add about a 50lb gut and a double chin and I might look like thoses guys.:laughing:


We believe you. No pictures please!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> We believe you. No pictures please!


I'm proud of my "boyish" figure.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Always wear a suit and a tie, you are selling yourself so you must look your best


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Good advise.
> This outfit should leave a memorable impression.


Heyyyyy.... Nice plunger:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Hey, I'm sure widd could find real special positions for those two! Haha!


WTF is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I prefer to go to interviews naked, leaves that lasting impression.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I always wear a tie, shirt, slacks and shined shoes. Look like you give a damn.

Respect the boss to look neat and that you are ready to do anything.

Show how you'll present yourself to the customer and represent the company.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> WTF is that suppose to mean?


Well dont those two look like there ready to work?

Safety goggles, gloves, work boots and tools!

Bad joke Mr. Widd, just pokin fun.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I prefer to go to interviews naked, leaves that lasting impression.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


So they hire you based on mercy and empathy? Lol


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I prefer to go to interviews naked, leaves that lasting impression.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Not me. I wear my boots, hard hat and fishnet t-back. Backwards.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe they could buy their clothes at that new cross dressing store......




It's called, Susan B Anthony. :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Khaki's and a polo for the 1 interview I have done as a plumber! As was said above I was selling myself!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I say show up ready to work.


 Yep ready too go! coveralls are my staple attire!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Just dress like Mike Holmes.








Paul


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

I've always worn my work boots, a new pair of carhartts and a button up work shirt tucked in. It's always seemed to work. I figure I look professional, but if they ask when I can start I can say that my tools are in the car, I can start right away.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I've never been on an interview. I was born into my 1st boss's house.:laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> I've never been on an interview. I was born into my 1st boss's house.:laughing:


You showed up in your birthday suit:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> You showed up in your birthday suit:laughing:


I knew I was gonna be a plumber early on, cuz Dad always told me I was good for $hit.:laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I always show up in overalls ready to work.


This is plumbing and if some outfits think they want to employ plumbers in starch and pressed, they are welcome to the dandies.


Can't get much work done if you aren't willing to get down and dirty, and anyone can look at me and know I work for my living.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I always show up in overalls ready to work.
> 
> 
> This is plumbing and if some outfits think they want to employ plumbers in starch and pressed, they are welcome to the dandies.
> ...


 Mr rabbit is the real deal then! Overalls mean total dedication and honor plus respect! No iam am not joking! It says yes iam serious about being serious!:thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I always show up in overalls ready to work.
> 
> 
> This is plumbing and if some outfits think they want to employ plumbers in starch and pressed, they are welcome to the dandies.
> ...


Funny thing, the guy who busted my chops the most about my tie and shoes did find himself out of a job for shoddy work. I ended up correcting quite a few callbacks he left for us.

I don't want to be crawling under sinks when I'm 50. So I'll dress for whatever part I need to play.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

JK949 said:


> Funny thing, the guy who busted my chops the most about my tie and shoes did find himself out of a job for shoddy work. I ended up correcting quite a few callbacks he left for us.
> 
> I don't want to be crawling under sinks when I'm 50. So I'll dress for whatever part I need to play.


 How old are you?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If I remember correctly the last few interviews I have been to I wore the clothes that I had been wearing all day at work and went to the interview right after work....

Of course they were the ones that had been after me to come in and talk to them...

My question to them was, "Do you want to sit there late waiting for me while I go home and get all spiffy or, do you just want me to get in there?"

I did wash my hands though... :laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Havent interviewed for a job since 2005 showed up on time and in suitable attire glue covered!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

JK949 said:


> I don't want to be crawling under sinks when I'm 50. So I'll dress for whatever part I need to play.


I hear what you're saying...but think about _all_ that you're saying:

You want to telegraph that you want to be one of the people who doesn't get dirty or do the plumbing work. You want to be _better_ than that.

The office staff often get together and somehow convince themselves that what they do is more important than what the plumbers are doing out in the field, but nothing could be farther from the truth and that attitude is corrosive to a shop.

I'm 50 and still crawling under sinks and I hope to be able to do that for many more years, but even when I can't I want the plumbers out doing the work to know that I'm one of them and understand what they are doing and dealing with.

Plumbing is about doing work. 

Sure some of the work can and should be done in starch and press, but when I interview I want to telegraph that I am a worker, not a dandy wannabe office jockey. When it comes time for me to be relegated to supervision/sales/office-work, I'll take my place there, but reluctantly and never forgetting what the key to success is: _work done well in the field_.

If I were interviewing and plumbers showed up in ties and pressed pleats, I would rightly assume they don't want to get their hands dirty *shrugs*


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

pilot light said:


> How old are you?


That's the question you ask me, not my qualifications?

CA Journeyman (Acakewalk compared to some tests in the states. Seeing as it isn't required to hold one to work here, it shows my initiative.)

P.E. fusion card
Uponor PEX card
Vinegar PEX card
Noritz factory training
O.S.H.A competent person card
Metrotech Leak detection certificate
Metrotech pipe location certificate
Green Plumber accredation
Tracpipe CSST card
P.H.C.C. Scholarship recipient 
E.P.A. 608 card
Salesmasters training

That's what I bring when most folks don't have anything.

Any job, anytime and I'll back up anyone who needs it. 

However, I have been out of work before as have some on here due to injury or infection.

I have worked with some who lacked versatility: "The drain guy who can't do leak detection", "The repipe/remodeler who can't sell.". 

I do not want to be pigeonholed

I'm 31


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Funny thing, the guy who busted my chops the most about my tie and shoes did find himself out of a job for shoddy work. I ended up correcting quite a few callbacks he left for us.
> 
> I don't want to be crawling under sinks when I'm 50. So I'll dress for whatever part I need to play.


That won't be a issue, boy. I'll bet you're out by this time next year.

I hope to be crawling under the sinks when I'm 70. 

Wait, how do you crawl under a sink, anyway?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JK949 said:


> That's the question you ask me, not my qualifications?
> 
> 
> All joking aside, why not ask the interviwer what he/she wants you to wear. If they say a suit and tie wear that. If they say work clothes wear work clothes ... This will show that you do ask questions ans listen to instructions. Take with you any written referals you might have and any documentation as to previous work, training, schooling you have. Don't forget plumbing is a big field and although maybe a mechanic job or a apprentice job is not availabe maybe another job with the same firm is, with room for advacement, after you get your feet wet.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeans and a T-shirt... show up looking like you're ready to work.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumber said:


> That won't be a issue, boy. I'll bet you're out by this time next year.
> 
> I hope to be crawling under the sinks when I'm 70.
> 
> Wait, how do you crawl under a sink, anyway?


Let's try to stay respectful to other members.

Thanks.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

In complete solidarity with Plumber. The statement below is offensive and deserved a response.



JK949 said:


> Funny thing, the guy who busted my chops the most about my tie and shoes did find himself out of a job for shoddy work. I ended up correcting quite a few callbacks he left for us.
> 
> I don't want to be crawling under sinks when I'm 50. So I'll dress for whatever part I need to play.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Whatever we think you should wear is irrelevant. What the interview person believes you should wear is important. Try to Google the owner of the company and try to discover what he is all about with the information available. Visit the company website and read the blogs. Take a dry run to the shop and observe what people wear that work at the company.

I think it is funny the number of people who want a job that have not visited our web site to gain insight to our company mission statement or watch our video concerning service and what our customers expect from our plumbers.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

If a big ole country boy in overalls no shirt and barefoot with a pig under his arm comes in my office I will say welcome to the family, you do know how to operate a septic truck right?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> In complete solidarity with Plumber. The statement below is offensive and deserved a response.


Y'all do know you don't get a vote, right?

The PZ isn't a Democracy, it is a Benevolent Dictatorship.:jester:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> If a big ole country boy in overalls no shirt and barefoot with a pig under his arm comes in my office I will say welcome to the family, you do know how to operate a septic truck right?


If this big, ole 50 year old country boy, who _always_ wears _overalls_, _collared shirts_, and _steel toed boots_, showed up at your shop and you didn't hire me, then you'd be a fool. 

And if I wanted to work for you and you chose to start me out on the septic truck that would be fine with me, because within a few months you'd recognize my skills and work ethic and be offering me a raise to keep me.


In my experience customers are far more impressed with competent, honorable _workmen_ when they need solutions to plumbing issues than with slick, starched and pressed _salesmen_. 

Give them the credit they deserve...they can tell the difference and so should plumbing shop owners.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Y'all do know you don't get a vote, right?
> 
> The PZ isn't a Democracy, it is a Benevolent Dictatorship.:jester:


Heh...this is the U.S.!:thumbsup: 

We all get to vote, it just doesn't count for much :laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> If this big, ole 50 year old country boy, who _always_ wears _overalls_, _collared shirts_, and _steel toed boots_, showed up at your shop and you didn't hire me, then you'd be a fool.
> 
> And if I wanted to work for you and you chose to start me out on the septic truck that would be fine with me, because within a few months you'd recognize my skills and work ethic and be offering me a raise to keep me.
> 
> ...


 

That is the problem the customer needs and deserves both of those traits in one person.In my experience the customer is not only impressed they enjoy spending thier time and money with you.


----------

